# gentoo-sources-2.6.12 borks fbsplash

## drphibes

using vesafb-tng here.  fbsplash no longer displaying my splash ramdisk on boot.  now just a black background.

----------

## fredgt

You're not the only one, i'm getting the same problem with radeonfb. Has anybody got it working with the 2.6.12 kernel?

----------

## drphibes

ok i got the fbsplash working again under 2.6.12.   i was using the stable splashutils before and the fix entails unmasking the ~ version.   here's what i did in detail: 

```
# echo media-gfx/splashutils ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge splashutils
```

 now rebuild your ramdisk image.  you must do this as the format has changed.  i use the emergence theme: 

```
# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024 -r 1280x1024 emergence
```

 and now tweak your grub.conf.  my splash line used to be: 

```
 splash=verbose,theme:emergence 
```

 and i changed it to: 

```
 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/vc/1 
```

 you may need to use /dev/tty1 instead (my /dev/tty1 is a symlink to /dev/vc/1).

i rebooted and even got the splash image earlier than before, so that's great.   seems as if ramdisk images in the older format are not working anymore...hope this is helpful.

doc

----------

## codergeek42

 *drphibes wrote:*   

> using vesafb-tng here.  fbsplash no longer displaying my splash ramdisk on boot.  now just a black background.

 You need to use "udev-058 or newer, and splashutils-1.1.9.6 or newer" according to the changelog.

----------

## drphibes

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> You need to use "udev-058 or newer, and splashutils-1.1.9.6 or newer" according to the changelog.

 

ah ha.   it seems to work here with udev 056, but maybe i'll unmask 058 as documented.

----------

## prr56

I'm using ~x86 with 058-udev and newest splashutils but I'm also not getting my background splash, just the text.

Any solutions for this? I also use lilo.

----------

## Headrush

 *prr56 wrote:*   

> I'm using ~x86 with 058-udev and newest splashutils but I'm also not getting my background splash, just the text.
> 
> Any solutions for this? I also use lilo.

 

Same here. Worked perfectly but the update to

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-058  (-selinux) -static 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.6-r1  -hardened -kdgraphics +png +truetype 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/fbgrab-1.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.12  -build -doc -symlink (-ultra1)
```

and splash not longer works.

I continually see messages that I don't have a CONSOLE line in my kernel options, but I do.

I no longer have a /dev/fbsplash node either. (maybe related to new udev?)

----------

## Headrush

I found a solution for my problem.

Seems the latest splashutils uses tty16 also. I have applied the config-nr-tty-devices patch to my kernel and only set 12. When I changed to 16, splash screen started to work again.

FYI The quiet and fadein options for passing as kernel options are not a requirement. 

The quiet option simply hides the initial kernel messages before the splash screens are started.

And I still have no /dev/fbsplash but splash works fine. I see /etc/init.d/splash checks for it, but it still works for me.

----------

## johoe

 *Headrush wrote:*   

>  *prr56 wrote:*   I'm using ~x86 with 058-udev and newest splashutils but I'm also not getting my background splash, just the text.
> 
> Any solutions for this? I also use lilo. 
> 
> Same here. Worked perfectly but the update to
> ...

 

I found out, using splashutils-1.1.9.6 splash is working again. Splashutils-1.1.9.6-r1 does not work on my system either.

johoe

----------

## prr56

Tried out splashutils-1.1.9.6 still same problem. I'm using Intel 3.0 w/ HT-SMP on Abit IC7-Max. I'm getting @ beginning of boot mtrr errors. Anyone else with this problem?

----------

## monkey89

In case it helps, I had splashutils 1.1.9.6 and 2.6.11 running, when I upgraded to 2.6.12 I got black text, I needed to remerge splashutils because it seems it builds off the kernel a little bit.

Except now it seems the verbose mode has no bounds, as the text is running off the normal box and to the bottom fo the screen.  Anyone else notice this (theme = livecd-2005.0)?

-Monkey

----------

## runningbear05

I tried following this forum post but to no avail.  I still don't have any fbsplash at bootup.  Here is what I have come up with so far:

Emerged Latest udev and splashutils

```

*  media-gfx/splashutils

      Latest version available: 1.1.9.6-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.1.9.6

      Size of downloaded files: 2,807 kB

      Homepage:    http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/

      Description: Framebuffer splash utilities.

      License:     GPL-2

*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 058

      Latest version installed: 058

      Size of downloaded files: 412 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

      Description: Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)      License:     GPL-2

```

edited the grub.conf file:  

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11.7

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd1,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r11.7 root=/dev/sdb3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1600x1200-16@85 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd1,0)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1600x1200

```

/boot

```

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 Jun 19 12:56 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   28635 Jun 23 00:10 config-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   29571 Jun 23 19:55 config-2.6.11-gentoo-r11.5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   29631 Jun 24 07:48 config-2.6.11-gentoo-r11.6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   29716 Jun 24 15:54 config-2.6.11-gentoo-r11.7

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  607326 Jun 24 15:17 fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1273134 Jun 24 15:18 fbsplash-emergence-1600x1200

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     664 Jun 24 22:59 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2102464 Jun 23 00:10 kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2238496 Jun 23 19:55 kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r11.5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2098863 Jun 24 07:48 kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r11.6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2161364 Jun 24 15:54 kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r11.7

```

Hardware is ati9800 pro with an AMD64 3000+

Is there anything obviously wrong or missing??  Do you need any other information?

----------

## Headrush

 *johoe wrote:*   

> I found out, using splashutils-1.1.9.6 splash is working again. Splashutils-1.1.9.6-r1 does not work on my system either.

 

If r1 doesn't work check your /usr/src/linux link.

As far as I know the only difference with r1 is that it uses KERNEL_DIR instead of /usr/src/linux.

----------

## drphibes

did you try rebuilding the ramdisk with something like this:

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024 -r 1280x1024 emergence
```

----------

## prr56

OK fellas, this finally worked for me. Some one has updated the splash wiki and I added the lines "quiet" and "CONSOLE=/dev/tty1" like some of you have said to do and it now WORKS:D  I really though would like to find out what borked it originally. Is it because of no /dev/fbsplash in newer splashutils or what is the significance of CONSOLE=/dev/tty1?

----------

## Headrush

 *prr56 wrote:*   

> OK fellas, this finally worked for me. Some one has updated the splash wiki and I added the lines "quiet" and "CONSOLE=/dev/tty1" like some of you have said to do and it now WORKS:D  I really though would like to find out what borked it originally. Is it because of no /dev/fbsplash in newer splashutils or what is the significance of CONSOLE=/dev/tty1?

 

CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

I have no /dev/fbsplash and it works fine.

Take away CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 from the kernel options line and silent splash screen no longer works.

----------

## dave77034

Hi all,  thanks for the information.  It's been helpful.

I've been following this thread and I get the initial livecd-2005.0 splash screen with the progress bar.  But, I don't have a background image on the console.

Here's some background:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> uname -a
> 
> Linux tux 2.6.12-gentoo-r1 #2 Sun Jun 26 08:27:41 CDT 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

My grub.conf looks like this:

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

My kernel is compiled manually using the genkernel config defaults, vesafb-tng and such.  I've also followed the Wiki howto.

Anyone know why there is no background image on my consoles?  Also, don't know if this is related, I used to be able to use my left and right Windows keys to cycle through the consoles.  Anyone know where this functionality comes from?

Thanks!

----------

## polle

thanks to this post my upgrade to kernel 2.12-gentoo-r1 went flawlessly

- upgraded udev and splashutils

- recreated my initrd

everything ok  :Very Happy: 

thanks, guys

----------

## MetalGod

I got gensplash working too but i use vga=xxx instead of video=vesafb:xxx

i got udev 058 and latest splashutils

----------

## RaZoR1394

As someone said, splashutils uses something from the kernel source directory. I tried the other tips in this thread + wiki without any luck until I reemerged splashutils. Now it works fine.

----------

## bassvandijk

It works great for me!

Only one problem: I can't halt anymore  :Confused: 

When I halt, I see the splashscreen comming up with the progressbar and everything works ok. But when it reaches 100% it just goes to the console and refuses to halt the machine. When I type halt a second time it says: "System halted"

EDIT:

Mmm... I tried to halt it again and now it works. I don't know why it went wrong in the first place.

A second problem, which also doesn't happen always, is that when X starts my screen gets all crazy.

----------

## spiralvoice

 *bassvandijk wrote:*   

> Only one problem: I can't halt anymore 

 

You are using gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r1 or r2 with mounted NTFS drives?

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=97219

This problem is solved in 2.6.12-r3

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> I tried the other tips in this thread + wiki without any luck until I reemerged splashutils. Now it works fine.

 

That worked for me Thank You. I would like to add "with a lot of frustration" before that sentence.

----------

## Neo_0815

It works fine, except .. splash images are not set on all defined consoles, i defined "0 1 2 3 4 5 11" but only on "0 1 2 3 4" it is set, anyone know how to fix it. 

Using 2.6.12-r4 kernel and up to date splashutils.

best regards

----------

## floppes

After updating to gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r4 and splashutils-1.1.9.6-r1 today, I added "CONSOLE=/dev/tty1" to my kernel boot options. But now it hangs with the last message "Setting framebuffer console images" and a lot of errors in /sbin/splash in line 66 ("/sbin/splash: line 66: +5*: syntax error: operand expected (error token is "*")".

I have rebuild the ram-disk, too.

Any ideas?

----------

## St. Joe

Re-emerged splashutils and created a new initramfs. Works fine now.

Even fadein is working properly again.

----------

## joe1031

I'm using vesafb (not tng) on an amd64 system with 2.6.12-r4, latest splash utils, and latest unmasked udev.

I've recreated initrd using instructions someone provided in here and the instructions found here.

I'm getting a hi-res start up but a black background, not the purple background from the livecd-2005.0 theme.  I had the fbsplash working with 2.6.11-r11

Any ideas?  I'll post whatever you request... I'd like to get this solved before the night is through.

Solved

----------

## floppes

I re-emerged splashutils but this did not help...

I still get the errors in /sbin/splash line 66 and it hangs when applying the console backgrounds.

I saw an other error at the very beginning: something like "could not load font file". I have /etc/splash/luxisri.ttf and in /etc/conf.d/splash the line 'SPLASH_FONT="luxisri.ttf"'.

----------

## MetalWarrior

 *floppes wrote:*   

> After updating to gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r4 and splashutils-1.1.9.6-r1 today, I added "CONSOLE=/dev/tty1" to my kernel boot options. But now it hangs with the last message "Setting framebuffer console images" and a lot of errors in /sbin/splash in line 66 ("/sbin/splash: line 66: +5*: syntax error: operand expected (error token is "*")".
> 
> I have rebuild the ram-disk, too.
> 
> Any ideas?

 

I have the same problem... Everything gets stuck at the end... I returned to 2.6.11-r11 and the themes I was using before still don't work (while the emergence theme works), even if I rebuild the initrd file... I don't know what to do... Perhaps the problem is the splashutils-1.1.9.6-r1, that I've emerged yesterday.. Any idea?

----------

## MetalWarrior

I've just added the "quiet" option to the kernel arguments and now the boot does not get stuck, but I'm having some other problems: The silent image fades in correctly (evein in dmesg output I see "fbsplash: unrecognized option fadein"), but after few seconds the boot output starts being printed over the image and then I can see some errors regarding some fonts that can not be loaded:

Couldn't load font file

Couldn't load 0 pt font from (null)

Couldn't load font file

Couldn't load 0 pt font from (null)

If I remove the fadein options everything gets stuck again.. what a mess...

.. I'm using the 2.6.11-r11 kernel, since the 2.6.12-r4 is giving me too much problems, also with the hsf soft modem driver..

----------

## MetalWarrior

Everything works fine with kernel 2.6.11-r11 now, but I had to take from my backup (made fortunately two days ago) the fbsplash initrd image that I've created some time ago with the previous version of splashutils..

----------

## guitoo

i updated udev and splashutils and now i have the follwing error message:

"the file system mounted in / doesn't contain the /dev/tty1"

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 (bootsplash)

root (hd2,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda4 splash=silent,theme:emergence video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet 

initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

any idea?

----------

## drescherjm

Try passing udev as a kernel param.

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r4

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.12-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda6 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 splash=verbose,theme:emergence video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-24@75 acpi=on udev nodevfs CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.12-gentoo-r4

```

----------

## guitoo

my kernel isn't compiled with devfs support so adding "gentoo=nodevfs" doesn't change anything.

I dont use genkernel.

i think i have found how to solve this. This is juste wrote a the end of the splashutils emerging:

```

* It appears that the /dev/tty1 character device doesn't exist on

* the root filesystem. This will prevent the silent mode from working

* properly. You can fix the problem by doing:

*   mount --bind / /lib/splash/tmp

*   mknod /lib/splash/tmp/dev/tty1 c 4 1

*   umount /lib/splash/tmp

```

----------

## Elric93

 *guitoo wrote:*   

> my kernel isn't compiled with devfs support so adding "gentoo=nodevfs" doesn't change anything.
> 
> I dont use genkernel.
> 
> i think i have found how to solve this. This is juste wrote a the end of the splashutils emerging:
> ...

 

Hey this just worked for me.  

Thank you

----------

## MetalWarrior

I've installed correctly udev (I had the "devfs automount at boot" option in the kernel and I did not add coldplug to the boot runlevel) by following the instruction on the udev howto and now I'm able to create working initramfs images with the new splashutils (now, only one line of text is printed over the silent boot image, but soon it disappears ^_^)..

----------

## jbjay

i reinstalled splashutils and recompiled kernel,now everything works fine except usb stick.i am not sure is this a bug in udev or kernel,but usb stcik was working with the kernel-2.6.11

----------

## mcfly.587

```
I still get the errors in /sbin/splash line 66 and it hangs when applying the console backgrounds.

I saw an other error at the very beginning: something like "could not load font file".
```

```
Couldn't load font file

Couldn't load 0 pt font from (null)

Couldn't load font file

Couldn't load 0 pt font from (null) 
```

Same problem for mee ! I have gentoo sources 2.6.11-r11 and the last splashutils 1.1.9.6-r1 ...

no solution  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Infra

Is there any UP-TO-DATE instructions for getting fbsplash working with 2.6.12 and the newest fbsplash? the wiki instructions are for the old fbsplash.

Could someone do update for it or create a whole new HOWTO?

thanks,

-i

----------

## pablo_supertux

I still get problems loading the initrd file, I get

```

FBIOSPLASH_SETPIC failed, error code 515 

Hint: are you calling 'setpic' for the current virtual console? 

FBIOSPLASH_SETSTATE failed, error code 22 

```

When I start with 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 I don' get any problem  :Crying or Very sad: 

I don't use udev, could it be a source of my problem?

----------

## noup

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> I still get problems loading the initrd file, I get
> 
> ```
> 
> FBIOSPLASH_SETPIC failed, error code 515 
> ...

 

I also have this problem. Except for not showing the background picture, it works fine, though.

----------

## tandi

splash=verbose works fine but splash=silent does not.

When booting with splash=silent, the splash image appears and the progress bar works but the boot output is printed over the splash image. Afterwards there is no login and X do not start.

The same behavior with the themes emergence, gentoo and livecd-2005.0.

Before updating to 

splashutils-1.1.9.7 

udev-058

gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r4.

splash-themes-livecd-2005.0

everything works great.

Anyone else with this problem?

Any ideas?

[Edit]

 :Embarassed:  Arrrrgh...

Solved this problem by changing the kernel config to 

```

File systems --->

  Pseudo Filesystems --->

    [*] /dev file system support (OBSOLETE)

      [ ]   Automatically mount at boot

```

... http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

I had  

```

[*]   Automatically mount at boot 

```

before.

[/Edit]

----------

## drescherjm

Ok. Now I broke my splash again. I rebuilt my kernel (2.6.12-gentoo-r4)l with the latest genkernel and udev-062 and I can not get splash working at all. I tried all the suggestions above including the one that worked the last time (re emerge splashutils) and none worked...

----------

## Noyan

latest udev ,kernel 2.6.12 ,amd64 and latest splashutils

fbsplash works well...

using livecd-2005.1 theme

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *noup wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   I still get problems loading the initrd file, I get
> 
> ```
> 
> FBIOSPLASH_SETPIC failed, error code 515 
> ...

 

I know why this didn't work to me, I compiled splash_utils with the wrong kernel. I recompiled splash_utils using the new kernel (2.6.12-gentoo-r4) and then rebuilt the new initrd images and it works fine for me, I don't even get any error messages now.

 *tandi wrote:*   

> splash=verbose works fine but splash=silent does not.
> 
> When booting with splash=silent, the splash image appears and the progress bar works but the boot output is printed over the splash image. Afterwards there is no login and X do not start.
> 
> The save behavior with the themes emergence, gentoo and livecd-2005.0.
> ...

 

Same here. I on't use splash=silent but I tried it now and I have the same problem. I don't know why it happens.

----------

## drescherjm

I am trying to track this thing down. I have no /dev/fbsplash and CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=Y is removed from .config everytime I build my kernel or run menuconfig. Is this invalid in gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r4?

----------

## drphibes

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

> I am trying to track this thing down. I have no /dev/fbsplash and CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=Y is removed from .config everytime I build my kernel or run menuconfig. Is this invalid in gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r4?

 

something is wrong there.   you need CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y or it won't work.    save a copy of your /usr/src/linux/.config and then: 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make clean

make mrproper

make menuconfig
```

then use the copy config selection at bottom to read in the config you saved, exit menuconfig while answering YES to "save your config?" .  diff the .config just created with your original config you saved elsewhere and look for problems.  grep for the SPASH line and it should say yes.  you should really only see the header timestamps as different.  make, etc etc install your kernel etc.

----------

## drescherjm

I just tried that and during the menu config there was no option for vesafb_tng so conplety deleted my kernel sorces and reemerged and it looks like everything is back. I will not be able  to test if this fixed splash for a few hours as I am logged in remotely.

[EDIT]

That solved my problem.  And I do have a /dev/fbsplash again...

[/EDIT]

----------

## drphibes

you must have been playing around with a non-gentoo kernel source at some point.... glad it's working again....

----------

## theothermatt

Ok, I'm pretty much repeating what's already been said, but just in case it helps:

Using 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 kernel - 

- Switched to udev (yeah i know, should have done it before now, but i'm lazy)

- Re-compiled splashutils, so it uses the new kernel source

- emerged splash-themes-gentoo, although this shouldn't affect the outcome

- Re-made initramfs

- added fadein and quiet options to kernel params

- ran lilo

- rebooted

everything is working fine!

my kernel params are

```

append="video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-16@70 splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"

```

with udev-058

splashutils 1.1.9.7

hope that's useful to someone!

----------

## Baer

Ok, did the following stuff:

- updated sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (to 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 ) && compiled it according to this [1]

- re-emerged media-gfx/splashutils ( 1.1.9.7 ) 

- added quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 to my kernel line in /boot/grub/grub.conf, see [2]

- re-emerged media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo ( 20050429 )

- rebuild my initramfs via /usr/bin/splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/emergence-1280x1024.cpio.gz -r 1280x1024 emergence

- reboot

...and it worked, looked ok so far, except for the errors that appeared, while pressing F2 for verbose:

```
Couldn't load font file

Couldn't load 34 pt font from (null)
```

I first tried using Gentoo-Hornet theme, unluckily I got a kernel-panic mounting my rootfs, while using this theme, emergence seems to work fine. No idea why...

[1] = http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

[2]

```
title GNU/Linux (2.6.12-gentoo-r4)

root /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r4 quiet root=/dev/sda2 video=nvidiafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@85 splash=silent,fadein,theme=emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

Comments please!

Regs

  Rob

----------

## luna80

 *Baer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Couldn't load font file
> 
> ...

 

same error.....

----------

## rlittle

gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6 and splashutils-1.1.9.7, with a custom (but previously working) theme

Ooops! I suppose a bigger problem is when I re-emerge splashutils it can't compile:

splash.o(.text+0x148): In function `main':

: undefined reference to `boot_message'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [splash_util] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.7 failed.

-Edit-

ooooook, if I add "truetype" to my USE flags, it compiles. Hope that helps someone.

(add "media-gfx/splashutils truetype" to /etc/portage/package.use)

...and after rerunning "splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-default-1280x1024 -r 1280x1024 default" everything is working!!! Didn't realize how addicted I was to that splashscreen.  :Smile: 

...although I still have that "no 34 pt font" error.

----------

## crazyguy

 *rlittle wrote:*   

> gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6 and splashutils-1.1.9.7, with a custom (but previously working) theme
> 
> -Edit-
> 
> ooooook, if I add "truetype" to my USE flags, it compiles. Hope that helps someone.
> ...

 

Worked for me without errors... 

Thanks....

----------

## Baer

Hi,

just found out, that using nvidiafb in the kernel breaks media-video/nvidia-kernel for your Xserver... looks like it's more intelligent to use VESAfb while you want your X running...

Regs

  Rob

----------

## TheSoko

Redoing the initrd alone didn't fix the problem, had to re-emerge splashutils, then[/code] run splash_geninitramfs, and now it works flawlessly.

----------

## Neo_0815

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> It works fine, except .. splash images are not set on all defined consoles, i defined "0 1 2 3 4 5 11" but only on "0 1 2 3 4 10" it is set, anyone know how to fix it. 
> 
> Using 2.6.12-r4 kernel and up to date splashutils.
> 
> best regards

 

Any solutions for this yet?

best regards

----------

## smorrey

I just followed the HOWTO tonight for this, and have a nice framebuffer console that loads at boot time, about 5 seconds before the default runlevel is reached.

I would like to get this thing looking like the live CD.

I'm not getting any errors on boot or in dmesg.

I have followed all the instructions in this thread.  Including updating to the latest fbsplash and udev as well as generating a new initrd.

Here is my grub.conf

```

title  Gentoo-Onion-Splash

   root (hd0,0)

   kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage-onion quiet udev idle=poll ro root=/dev/hda3 video=radeonfb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@85   

      splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

   initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

Here is a snippit from dmesg|grep fb don't know if it's relevant but what the heck  :Smile: 

```

radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=275.00 Mhz, System=275.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 40000

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type CRT found

radeonfb: EDID probed

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

```

Any ideas on how I can get the full effect here?

----------

## LinStan

The last days I worked on my bootsplash because it doesnt work after upgrade to 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 and I think I could figure out some things.

Here they are:

If you want to avoid the message 

```

Couldn't load font file 

Couldn't load xx pt font from (null)

```

you need a line like 

```

text_font=/path/to/font/myfont.ttf

```

in the .cfg file of your splash-theme (can find it in /etc/splash/mytheme/<resolution>.cfg).  Seem to be required from now on.

If you want to get the F2 key working for switch to verbose and back to silent you need the option CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y in xour kernel config. You will find it in 

```

Device Drivers -> Input Device Support -> [*]Event Interface

```

Now bootsplash workes fine for me, I hope it does for you.

Thanks to Linus for that funny week.   :Laughing: 

Yours

LinStan

----------

